# Living in Sports City



## Tony Ran (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi all.

I'm planning a move to Sports City and want a brief idea of living shopping and socialising from a current resident please.

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't live there, but I live close. There's not much in Sport City itself, but it's very close to Motor City, which has supermarkets, a few shops, some eateries, coffee shops, gyms etc.

Socilaising? As in bars etc? None - you have to go into town for that, but it's only like a 15 - 20 minute cab drive.


----------



## Tony Ran (Aug 7, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I don't live there, but I live close. There's not much in Sport City itself, but it's very close to Motor City, which has supermarkets, a few shops, some eateries, coffee shops, gyms etc.
> 
> Socilaising? As in bars etc? None - you have to go into town for that, but it's only like a 15 - 20 minute cab drive.



Thanks a lot. I can see the proximity of Motor City, so I'm OK with that. Do you know if the area is plagued by construction, or is access OK?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There's a lot of construction going on in Sport City right now.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

im looking at moving to sports city, which towers are the nice ones? im used to emaar quality in downtown so im a bit picky I guess


----------

